# Draw the Screaper



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Born of an unholy union of screamofconciousness and a creeper, the vent server has been terrorized by a nebulous, mysterious horror called the Screaper. The Screaper has never been photographed, and eyewitness accounts are widely various and unreliable due to the aftereffects of screaping.
It is in this capacity, gentle artists and artistas of PersonalityCafe, that I seek your aid. Can you give form and shape to the unknown horror that stalks the interwebs in search of fresh victims to screap? Have you the skill, the bravery, and most importantly the chutzpah to draw that which is never seen until it is too late? 

Although knowledge of this creature is scarce, we have been able to affirm the following facts on the Screaper:
It is coming.
It is coming to screap you.
It will screap you in the night.
You will not enjoy being screaped.
So, what do YOU think the Screaper looks like?


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

*It Screaps.*










There are always more of them around than you think


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

whisperycat said:


> There are always more of them around than you think


Did you really draw that?!


----------



## RainetheWolf (Jul 6, 2010)




----------

